

Ask HN: Conv. rate on LP increased from 2% to 9.5%, how to increase it further? - lgmspb

Hello HN,<p>After receiving first doze of feedback from HN community and looking at our data we’ve realised that our landing page was confusing. The conversion to email submission was just 2,5%.<p>Here is how landing page used to look before(we’ve mostly changed the top of the page): http:&#x2F;&#x2F;betalist.com&#x2F;startups&#x2F;staply<p>Then we’ve followed the advice and used simpler terms&#x2F;words. Conversion rate increased to 9,5%. That is how our landing looks now: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;staply.co<p>We are currently working on the testimonials, but what else you would you suggest to improve the conversion of that landing page?
======
lgmspb
Clickable links: 1
[http://betalist.com/startups/staply](http://betalist.com/startups/staply) 2
[https://staply.co](https://staply.co)

